# Your Fursona's Theme Song



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 27, 2017)

This is a just-for-fun sort of question, but if you were to pick a song as your sona's theme song, what would it be? Mine would most likely be "It's My Life" by Talk Talk.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 27, 2017)

This is just about the best one


----------



## Royn (Apr 27, 2017)

The original Mission Impossible theme.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 27, 2017)

Hmm.. Let me think.

Would be either




Or




Or





Ooooor I have no idea, really.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 27, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Hmm.. Let me think.
> 
> Would be either
> 
> ...


I love the theme from Shadow the Hedgehog, but that's because of the memories I have with the game.


----------



## Andromedahl (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 27, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I love the theme from Shadow the Hedgehog, but that's because of the memories I have with the game.


I've not played the game myself. Only real experience I have with Sonic is on the Atari, some NES and on the SEGA. Good times, good times..

I found the soundtrack pretty good, though. Crush 40 seems to have some good songs from the looks of it.


----------



## GuroBurro (Apr 27, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> This is a just-for-fun sort of question, but if you were to pick a song as your sona's theme song, what would it be? Mine would most likely be "It's My Life" by Talk Talk.



I'd have to say it's "Doing What you do?" by Lapfox.
It just fits Dallas so perfectly.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 27, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I love the theme from Shadow the Hedgehog, but that's because of the memories I have with the game.


I've never played a Sonic game. I just know Shadow is a meme


----------



## Protoshy (Apr 27, 2017)

My Fursona's Theme song would probably be either "Perfect" by Rob Cantor or "Four Brave Champions" by David Orr.









EDIT: Wait, no. I take that back. It would be "If I were a Zombie" by Stephanie Mabey


----------



## PyrestoneAtelier (Apr 28, 2017)

Or





Both kinda suit my fursona (and myself), also I like the different themes captured in them.


----------



## fearlesstiger (Apr 28, 2017)

Don't let my fursona's cute appearance fool you, there is nothing but mischief behind those eyes. Thus I have chosen "Just Stop" by Disturbed as his theme.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Apr 28, 2017)

Disturbed, "The Light"







Spoiler: lyrics



Like an unsung melody
The truth is waiting there for you to find it
It's not a blight, but a remedy,
A clear reminder of how it began
Deep inside your memory
Turned away as you struggled to find it
You heard the call as you walked away
A voice of calm from within the silence
And for what seemed an eternity
You wait and hoping it would call out again
You heard the shadow beckoning
Then your fears seemed to keep you blinded
You held your guard as you walked away

When you think all is forsaken,
Listen to me now
You need never feel broken again
Sometimes darkness can show you the light

An unforgivable tragedy
The answer isn't where you think you'd find it
Prepare yourself for the reckoning
For when your world seems to crumble again
Don't be afraid, don't turn away
You're the one who can redefine it
Don't let hope become a memory
Let the shadow permeate your mind and
Reveal the thoughts that were tucked away
So that the door can be opened again
Within your darkest memories
Lies the answer if you dare to find it
Don't let hope become a memory

When you think all is forsaken,
Listen to me now
You need never feel broken again
Sometimes darkness can show you the light

Sickening, weakening
Don't let another somber pariah consume your soul
You need strengthening, toughening
It takes an inner dark to rekindle the fire burning in you
Ignite the fire within you

When you think all is forsaken,
Listen to me now
You need never feel broken again
Sometimes darkness can show you the light

Don't ignore, listen to me now
You need never feel broken again
Sometimes darkness
Can show you the light


 
Alternatively, 3 Doors Down, "Citizen Soldier"







Spoiler: lyrics



Beyond the boundaries of your city's lights,
Stand the heroes waiting for your cries.
So many times you did not bring this on yourself,
When that moment finally comes,
I'll be there to help.

On that day when you need your brothers and sisters to care,
I'll be right here.

Citizen soldiers holding the light for the ones that we guide from the dark of despair.
Standing on guard for the ones that we sheltered,
We'll always be ready because we will always be there.

When there are people crying in the streets,
When they're starving for a meal to eat,
When they simply need a place to make their beds,
Right here underneath my wing,
You can rest your head.

On that day when you need your brothers and sisters to care,
I'll be right here!

Citizen soldiers holding the light for the ones that we guide from the dark of despair.
Standing on guard for the ones that we sheltered,
We'll always be ready because we will always be there...

There... there... there...

Hope and pray that you'll never need me,
But rest assured I will not let you down.
I'll walk beside you but you may not see me,
The strongest among you may not wear a crown.

On that day when you need your brothers and sisters to care,
I'll be right here!
On that day when you don't have the strength for the burden you bear,
I'll be right here!

Citizen soldiers holding the light for the ones that we guide from the dark of despair.
(Citizen soldiers)
Standing on guard for the ones that we sheltered,
We'll always be ready because we will always be there.


----------



## AnarchyLynx (Apr 28, 2017)

Tougher than I thought, but in the end it was Vendetta by Slipknot :3


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 29, 2017)

This is a bit different from the music I usually post on this site, but I thought this has long been a song that means very much to me on a general level


----------



## Cainen McGuffin (Apr 29, 2017)

Hope and Ruin by The Trews.


----------



## TomVaporeon (May 2, 2017)

SCIENCE!


----------



## Trashsona (May 2, 2017)

A song about my one true love.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (May 2, 2017)

AnarchyLynx said:


> Tougher than I thought, but in the end it was Vendetta by Slipknot :3


Ya know, I don't think I've ever heard Slipknot mentioned since I was in middle school. I thought they died off long ago


----------



## AnarchyLynx (May 2, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Ya know, I don't think I've ever heard Slipknot mentioned since I was in middle school. I thought they died off long ago


They still kick ass live, saw them at Download and then they played in the basement of my university's students' union.


----------



## XandyXmarkX (May 2, 2017)

This. So much this.


----------



## LycanTheory (May 3, 2017)




----------



## rknight (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Kipekee Reddington (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 5, 2017)

Pokemon battle theme:


----------



## GigaBit (May 7, 2017)

I don't really have a solid fursona yet, but this is the theme song, regardless.




English:


----------



## MissKittyMouse (May 7, 2017)

Luckily mine comes with a theme song!


----------



## Starbeak (May 7, 2017)

I have a Main-'sona and several OC-'sonas

Each of them have different theme songs.

Main-'sona - StarBeak (Celestial Bird): 



 No Mana And Winnie Ford - Constellations

OC-'sona 2 - Hypnocroaker (Tree-Frog): Hypnotikid - All glory to the hypnotoad

OC-'sona 3 - Wolfbane Puck (Wolf): Tadashi Ikegami - Animal crossing, K.K. Western

OC-'sona 4 - Blorku (Calico Cat): Eminem - Just lose it

OC-'sona 5 - Drake Frostsikal (Ice Dragon) - Sir Nuts And Usa - Frozen heart (Biting cold)

Oc-'sona 6 - Fen-Carious Vulpin (Fennec Fox) - Disturbed - Inside the fire


----------



## Xaroin (May 8, 2017)

I'd come up with something beter, but I mean, ya know, if you're an ice dragon....


----------



## Zenoth (May 8, 2017)

Seems like some good background music to fly around the forrest to (adorable furry missle style)


----------



## It'sBlitz (May 14, 2017)

Due to being a pilot, it's definitely "Danger Zone"


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (May 17, 2017)

fearlesstiger said:


> Don't let my fursona's cute appearance fool you, there is nothing but mischief behind those eyes. Thus I have chosen "Just Stop" by Disturbed as his theme.


Dude, I love Disturbed, they are one of my favorite bands.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 17, 2017)

Here's my new one.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 17, 2017)

#KillMeAlready


----------



## Amiir (May 21, 2017)

For now it'd be this one. I'm kinda pessimistic and in some bits this song has a negative vibe, but then come the more positive beats, which fill me with hope and determination. Sometimes I think the world is shit, others I think it's not that bad after all and that one must try their hardest to maintain a positive outlook if they want to retain their sanity and happiness. Good exists but it's often overshadowed by the mountain of shit that are the bad things out there. Highs and lows, this song reflects that to me. Plus, Kenshiro is fucking badass and being the nerd I am I have badassery fantasies lol. I also love how the show or in this case movie has a certain aura of... Respect, honor to it? As in, many of the characters behave in this chivalric way that I think is just fucking cool


----------



## Eleven-lyc (May 31, 2017)

No idea about my own theme song, but I heard an absolutely brilliant one for a Khajiit-like or mysterious feline character.




Specifically, the part that plays at 2:06 for 30 seconds or so. I can so imagine that riff playing whenever the mysterious feline appears…


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jun 9, 2017)

This is the song that give me the inspiration to write my fursona, so I guess it would be his theme song ?


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## It'sBlitz (Jun 9, 2017)

Mighty wings is also another one of my favorites


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 12, 2017)

My theme song has always swayed to what I'm either most addicted to or is most connected to my range of moods at the time. Currently this fits both considering my recent energy...and the fact that I'm utterly addicted to it in both sound and play (Stepmania).


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Jun 13, 2017)

A sad song for a sad backstory. That and it's got a water sub theme.


----------



## Norros (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Beatle9 (Jun 25, 2017)

No Rain, by Blind Melon


----------



## DarithePomsky (Jun 25, 2017)

Dari's would be  "Dare" by Gorillaz


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jun 28, 2017)

I don't know how exactly this is his theme song, but it just is.


----------



## light tear drop (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## Cybrid (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## ClinkertheLion (Jun 30, 2017)

Or For his more villainous moments


----------



## Tapeworm (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## dogryme6 (Jul 5, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I've not played the game myself. Only real experience I have with Sonic is on the Atari, some NES and on the SEGA. Good times, good times..
> 
> I found the soundtrack pretty good, though. Crush 40 seems to have some good songs from the looks of it.


Is that a joke? I'm pretty sure teh sanics were on the sega genesis systems...


----------



## dogryme6 (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm split between Slipknot's Duality and Derocc's Dyatlov Pass. Look those up on youtube, I'm not good at working with embedding media on forum posts.


----------



## Amidatii (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## StolenMadWolf (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 6, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> Is that a joke? I'm pretty sure teh sanics were on the sega genesis systems...


As in, NOT having played Sonic on anything other than on the SEGA Genesis?


----------



## dogryme6 (Jul 6, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> As in, NOT having played Sonic on anything other than on the SEGA Genesis?


That's some weird wording, but I think that's what I meant...
I hope this doesn't veer too far away from the topic


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 6, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> That's some weird wording, but I think that's what I meant...
> I hope this doesn't veer too far away from the topic


Did you read the previous posts/replies? 

Gives you all the context you need.


----------



## Notkastar (Jul 6, 2017)

Not really a 'Fur' sona since Max is a doodle buuuuut~ 
-w-)


----------



## Cerberus326 (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## bizzmcsweets (Jul 9, 2017)

Oh thats eaaaasy.... Gangstas Paradise by Coolio lol


----------



## Brejvarr Ulfhedne (Aug 15, 2017)

Valhall Awaits Me by Amon Amarth


----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 15, 2017)

This song is more "edgy" but I think it fits my fursona's more abrasive redesign. Also, I made her to be a sort of dictator, so these songs kinda work with that.

Eithor one of these works. Even though this is the OP and ED of an anime, I've never actually seen the anime. The songs make me want to watch it though.


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 16, 2017)

My fursona is very shy, so I chose two songs that aren't too loud. It kind of fits, right? I also like the ukulele, because it fits the point that the Otter lives near the beach, and stuff. But this one is maybe a bit too loud and/or fast for his shy personality. I prefer the bottom one, but IDK





This could also work, it's a bit calmer and milder. Which would fit his personality. Maybe he would just sit on the beach and actually play the song on a ukulele. IDK


----------



## SpidertheKitsune (Sep 12, 2017)

undoubtly gotta be This Fire Burns


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Sep 12, 2017)

My fursonas theme song has got to be Nookie by Limp Bizkit. Although it depends on his mood.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Loffi (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## dogryme6 (Sep 27, 2017)

I come back to say, since Seether came out with a new song "Betray and Degrade" and I love it so much, I'd say that's probably Dogry's new default theme. It fits him a lot. Duality now goes to his dark form, Dyatlov Pass is an alternate.


----------



## Yantiskra (Oct 9, 2017)

Songs are ever changing thing. For now these fit my main OC(not fursona, though, don't have one) :
1. Endless forms most beautiful by Nightwish
2. Ein Name im Kristall by Samsas Traum


----------



## Shoiyo (Oct 9, 2017)

I'd have to say Three Days Grace - Tell me why.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 9, 2017)

Theme song would be quite a fluid thought for me, as I often write while listening to specific music types.  It seems to help me live in the situation better, applies more emotion. 

Such as when one of the few characters Coma actually cares about, dies:






Oddly enough, I found this song looking for music that had my character's name.  Come to find out, CoMa has quite a voice on her.  It caused me to create a big character development, enough to end up writing the whole thing "In Medias Res."

Now, it is a Sergal.  There's a significant amount of conflict in the original canon.  It's almost impossible to escape writing about one, to an extent it's what they are.  Still, picturing a pissed off Sergal mowing through bodies has no shortage of music to nudge the imagination. 

Personal favorites when writing these parts:


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 10, 2017)

I haven't really figured out a theme song yet, you guys have any ideas for a blue, tattooed, pierced, lion who hates rap?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 10, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> I haven't really figured out a theme song yet, you guys have any ideas for a blue, tattooed, pierced, lion who hates rap?



Any other particular dispositions?


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Oct 10, 2017)

hm... sure... for me... something for dance  : Burak Yeter - Tuesday ft. Danelle Sandovala


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 10, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Any other particular dispositions?



Kinda steampunk..Indi 80s rock, lol horror fanatic


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 10, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Kinda steampunk..Indi 80s rock, lol horror fanatic



You need some old White Zombie in your life lol


----------



## Hauptmann Meade (Oct 10, 2017)

Wehrmacht by Sabaton? Hah.


----------



## Water Draco (Oct 11, 2017)

When I work on my sona I hear Beethoven's 7th symphony II movement (allegretto)


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 12, 2017)

Gave this some thought... I think these work best.(especially once you know my 'sona's backstory...)

"Vanquish", Two Steps from Hell





"Everdream", Epic Soul Factory





The second one makes me think of a long journey, and the wonders seen along the way  Thanks


----------



## RueTheFurry (Oct 14, 2017)

GuroBurro said:


> I'd have to say it's "Doing What you do?" by Lapfox.
> It just fits Dallas so perfectly.


Its called What You Do i think


----------



## Belatucadros (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Mahogany (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2018)

Mission impossible theme song


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## Guifrog (Aug 13, 2018)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fguifrog%2Fxia-yu


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 13, 2018)

Daily Twitter routine




More grandiose rants/righteous anger


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 13, 2018)

*T**h**e **C**h**r**i**s**t**m**a**s** S**o**n**g*~<3


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 13, 2018)

Probably this song,


----------



## Mr.Mentlegen (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## Donkie (Aug 13, 2018)

the little demon thats my prp isn't my persona by the way but whenever i think of any character idea i just always imagine them dancing to this song

I love it


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## Joni (Aug 14, 2018)

At the moment, I have no other idea that that:


----------



## Zekkarion (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Aug 14, 2018)

Either of these could do


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Aug 20, 2018)

Thats Easy lol SNES Game music Last action hero. *waring a little loud*   headphone users lower your volume by a little bit not to mutch  bu a bitr XD

BAK BAK BAK CLUCK CBLBKBKBKB BAKKKAK


----------



## MicahTheFox (Aug 22, 2018)

It’s definitely the paw patrol theme song


----------



## Nihles (Aug 22, 2018)

Easy, it's this one right here 



Spoiler: Woo!










Easy to headbang to, impossible to feel bad when you're done singing along.


----------



## rknight (Sep 9, 2018)




----------

